# TXMatts Ultimate Perfecto Whore List



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Here's a list for those of you that are perfect*o* whores like me. I hope to keep it reasonably up to date, and please list and link any additions you know of or find.

:ss *Zeppelin* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Torano Signature Perfecto
Avo Domaine #20
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
The Griffin's Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro
Fonseca Don Anteros
Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
Garo Nouveau Jazz 
EloGio Perfecto #6
OneOff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cibao Perfecto 
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Carlos Torano Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Ashton Aged Cabinet #1, #2, #3
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Davidoff Diademas Finas 
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
MUNIEMAKER Perfecto 100
TOPPER Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Liberty 11/18

:ss *Bouquet* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Avo Domaine #50
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Graycliff Chateau Salomone
Macanudo Diplomat
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Punch Champion
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Red Lion Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Caya Figurado
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3,

:ss *Nipple foot only * - Only the foot of the vitola is tapered.
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2, #3, #4
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Excellent list, gonna keep a copy on hand, Thanks for the list.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Nice list!

Hemingway Classic
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18 (one of the coolest looking cigars I've ever seen)
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Gurkha Legend Aniversario


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Thanks for the list Matt! Very nice selection of cigars.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Jeez TM! I didn't know there are that many perfectos out there! I only have about 3 of the ones on your list, and one you don't have listed: the Gurkha Legend Perfecto. It's a good stick.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Nice list you compiled, and I am a pretty big fan of perfectos, just recently bought a box of AF hem. sigs.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Where does the Drew Estate Egg go?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



mostholycerebus said:


> Where does the Drew Estate Egg go?


trash can! u

:ss


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> trash can! u
> 
> :ss


:r :r :r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> trash can! u
> 
> :ss


:r.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

This list rocks! I love perfectos. This has become my shopping list! Thanks


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

some mod should sticky this...


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

There is a perfecto in the Don Pepin Garcia Black Label series as well. Just thought you might want to add it to the list.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

another excellent post mate.. 
this should be stickied..


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



montecristo#2 said:


> There is a perfecto in the Don Pepin Garcia Black Label series as well. Just thought you might want to add it to the list.


Do you know what the name of the perfecto is, and what shape category it will fit into? I recalled reading there was a perfecto but haven't found a site with pictures yet.

Thanks!
-Matt-


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

VSG Enchantment fit in there somewhere? Great list!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> trash can! u
> 
> :ss


:r :r A most impressive list Matt!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



olnumber7 said:


> VSG Enchantment fit in there somewhere? Great list!


ABSOLUTELY!!! It is on the list. (the 6th line down from Bouqet type)


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> Do you know what the name of the perfecto is, and what shape category it will fit into? I recalled reading there was a perfecto but haven't found a site with pictures yet.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Matt-


I actually have a couple, but I am not at home, they are 6x60. I think they are a Bouquet.

Found it, there is a picture of one in this thread, upper right corner of one of the pictures. Also present in the last picture of post 2. There is some really great **** in that thread.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=48082


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Nice job, Matt!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> Do you know what the name of the perfecto is, and what shape category it will fit into? I recalled reading there was a perfecto but haven't found a site with pictures yet.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Matt-


It's called a Figurado 1973, 6x60

Correction: 6x48/60


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Excellent list, I am also a perfecto whore. I didn't know htere were so many out there I hadn't tried yet, so now my work is cut out for me.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



zemekone said:


> some mod should sticky this...


+1 on being a sticky


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Very informative.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Shouldn't the Don Tomas Cameroon perfectos be in there some where?

Nice list BTW. :ss


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!! It is on the list. (the 6th line down from Bouqet type)


That'll teach me to read carefully. Again, great list!


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Great list Matt. Thank you very much!

Frank


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

some perfecto ****..


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Thanks to Lenguamor for alphabetizing the list! I added the Don Pepin Black Label under Bouquet. Carlos Toraño Nicaraguan Selection has been relocated to "Nipple Foot Only". Alan, the Don Tomas was the first item under "nipple foot only" on the original list. I have now moved the #1 into Zepplin and the larger ones are the 5th item down in the same heading. Thanks to all of you for providing updates.

:ss *Zeppelin* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Ashton Aged Cabinet #1, #2, #3
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, 
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
MUNIEMAKER Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
OneOff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Salomone
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple foot only * - Only the foot of the vitola is tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #2, #3, #4
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Ah yes, the Davidoff Diademas Finas is in there. I must have missed it the first time around. The DF is probably one of the best perfectos I have had, ever - NC and C included. A little on the pricey side though. Thanks Matt!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

My powers of observation are finely tuned, as usual........

Not sure how I missed it.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

One helluva list! Thx for the info.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



olnumber7 said:


> VSG Enchantment fit in there somewhere? Great list!


x2! My favorite perfecto.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

I think you accidently put the Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Black Label under the Zeppelin category instead of the Bouquet catagory.

I fixed it, if this is a problem, just put it back.

:ss *Zeppelin* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Ashton Aged Cabinet #1, #2, #3
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, 
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
MUNIEMAKER Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
OneOff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Salomone
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple foot only * - Only the foot of the vitola is tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #2, #3, #4
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Isn't there an Ashton Cabinet with a nipple foot. Long sucker, i want to say its like 7x48? I may be wrong...


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Cool list. YOu put in some time on this. Thanks bro,

Doc


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, 
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
OneOff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Salomone
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #2, #3, #4
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

So Matt, would a trumpet-shape qualify as a bouquet? Like the Bratalia shape by CAO.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



lenguamor said:


> So Matt, would a trumpet-shape qualify as a bouquet? Like the Bratalia shape by CAO.


In that 5 cigar pack there are 3 perfectos. IMO the 2 trumpets that surround the one Bratalia are pyramids.. I debated whether or not to add this because it is a limited production run.. However I just added the Avo LE 22 today, so why not.. :ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> In that 5 cigar pack there are 3 perfectos. IMO the 2 trumpets that surround the one Bratalia are pyramids.. I debated whether or not to add this because it is a limited production run.. However I just added the Avo LE 22 today, so why not.. :ss


Maybe a trumpet should be its own category...?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



lenguamor said:


> Maybe a trumpet should be its own category...?


Perhaps, but then you are close to adding belicoso, torpedo, culebra, and other figurados. I am a perfecto whore! :ss

I added the box as this _"CAO Artistry of Champions: - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)"_


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> Perhaps, but then you are close to adding belicoso, torpedo, culebra, and other figurados. I am a perfecto whore! :ss
> 
> I added the box as this _"CAO Artistry of Champions: - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)"_


GOOD point!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New additions in red. Thanks to carbonbased_al for finding them..

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, 
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
OneOff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Salomone
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #2, #3, #4
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Figurado #900, it's a nice big perfecto.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



stig said:


> Figurado #900, it's a nice big perfecto.


Is that also an Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve?


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

There is also an Elogio #5 that is a 5" zeplin perfecto. I haven't found these yet, but the 6 was a good one.

Thanks for the llist Matt.

D


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Great list! I smoked a Torano Signature yesterday and I thought the shape and size to be perfect. An awesome smoke, it made me want to buy a box. But I'm definitely gonna try hit some from your list. WTG.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

You forgot this one:


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Moki, that isn't a Between the Lines AFH is it? I see candela, conneticutt, cameroon and maduro tobacco.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New additions in red.

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Big Butt El Camaron
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #5, #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
Joya De Havana Figurado #1, #2
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Oneoff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Oneoff Perfectos
Oneoff Soberanos/Salomones#1
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Exquisito Perfecto Short
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomone
H. Upmann 2000 Torbusto
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Payne-Mason Reserva Selecta Figuardo
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto (N, M)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #3, #4
Exquisito Perfecto Long
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing
Royal Jamaica Gold Park Lane

*I am hunting for pictures of the two figurados in the Jose Seijas' Signature Series 2000 line. These are limited edition and available at a limited number of tobaccoists right now.*


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New addition in red.

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we drool over
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Big Butt El Camaron
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #5, #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
Joya De Havana Figurado #1, #2
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Miura Figurado No. 1
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Oneoff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Oneoff Perfectos
Oneoff Soberanos/Salomones#1
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we will never sniff let alone smoke
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Ashton
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Exquisito Perfecto Short
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomone
H. Upmann 2000 Torbusto
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Payne-Mason Reserva Selecta Figuardo
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto (N, M)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that cause coveting
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #3, #4
Exquisito Perfecto Long
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing
Royal Jamaica Gold Park Lane

*I am hunting for pictures of or information on the following cigars:

Jose Seijas' Signature Series 2000 line. There are 2 figurados that could be perfectos. These are limited edition and available at a limited number of tobaccoists right now. If your B&M carries this line please take a look at them and report their shape.
Holt's now carries the Miura Reserva Selecta Salomon but does not yet have a picture of it. This is likely a bouquet perfecto but I want to verify it before placing the cigar on the list. Hopefully they will offer a sampler or 5 packs of this brand as I have read good things about the regular Miura line. A Salomon for 4 bucks and change is amazing if it tastes good.. If you are in Holt's in the future please report on this cigar.
Stig, still waiting to hear who makes that Figurado #900 you posted the picture of, thanks..
*


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New addition in red.

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we drool over
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Big Butt El Camaron
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Benigno Figurado
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #5, #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
Joya De Havana Figurado #1, #2
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Miura Figurado No. 1
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Oneoff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Oneoff Perfectos
Oneoff Soberanos/Salomones#1
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we will never sniff let alone smoke
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Exquisito Perfecto Short
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomone
H. Upmann 2000 Torbusto
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Payne-Mason Reserva Selecta Figuardo
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto (N, M)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that cause coveting
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #3, #4
Exquisito Perfecto Long
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing
Royal Jamaica Gold Park Lane

*I am hunting for pictures of or information on the following cigars:

Jose Seijas' Signature Series 2000 line. There are 2 figurados that could be perfectos. These are limited edition and available at a limited number of tobaccoists right now. If your B&M carries this line please take a look at them and report their shape.
Holt's now carries the Miura Reserva Selecta Salomon but does not yet have a picture of it. This is likely a bouquet perfecto but I want to verify it before placing the cigar on the list. Hopefully they will offer a sampler or 5 packs of this brand as I have read good things about the regular Miura line. A Salomon for 4 bucks and change is amazing if it tastes good.. If you are in Holt's in the future please report on this cigar.
Stig, still waiting to hear who makes that Figurado #900 you posted the picture of, thanks..
*


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New addition in red.

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we drool over
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Big Butt El Camaron
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Benigno Figurado
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #5, #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
Joya De Havana Figurado #1, #2
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Miura Figurado No. 1
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Oneoff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Oneoff Perfectos
Oneoff Soberanos/Salomones#1
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we will never sniff let alone smoke
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Exquisito Perfecto Short
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomone
H. Upmann 2000 Torbusto
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
*Miura Reserva Selecta Salomon*
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Payne-Mason Reserva Selecta Figuardo
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto (N, M)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that cause coveting
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #3, #4
Exquisito Perfecto Long
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing
Royal Jamaica Gold Park Lane

*I am hunting for pictures of or information on the following cigars:
Jose Seijas' Signature Series 2000 line. There are 2 figurados that could be perfectos. These are limited edition and available at a limited number of tobaccoists right now. If your B&M carries this line please take a look at them and report their shape.
Stig, still waiting to hear who makes that Figurado #900 you posted the picture of, thanks.
*


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

I was persueded to purchase a Jose Signature 2000 at an exclusive Davidoff store in San Antonio several months ago; however, it was not a perfecto, but a Toro. Its construction was flawless w/a deep coffee wrapper. Flavors of black coffee and earthiness. I highly recommend this smoke.

What about the Padron Serie 1926 80th Anniversary Perfecto? It is not available to the public. I could have swore I saw a pic in this website...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



Papichulo said:


> I was persueded to purchase a Jose Signature 2000 at an exclusive Davidoff store in San Antonio several months ago; however, it was not a perfecto, but a Toro. Its construction was flawless w/a deep coffee wrapper. Flavors of black coffee and earthiness. I highly recommend this smoke.
> 
> What about the Padron Serie 1926 80th Anniversary Perfecto? It is not available to the public. I could have swore I saw a pic in this website...


It sounds like this cigar will be released some time this year. I bet RTDA time. When it is on sale somewhere it will make the list, and THANKS for the heads up.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,1629,00.html

Unfortunately I suspect these suckers will be even more expensive than the $25 charged for the 40th anni torp.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

hey matt, i may have one for ya... if not i missed it and im a dummy.

the (drew estate) *Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto* 6X54 ($166.95/25)


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



CrazyFool said:


> hey matt, i may have one for ya... if not i missed it and im a dummy.
> 
> the (drew estate) *Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto* 6X54 ($166.95/25)


I have it listed as just "Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto" under the Zeppelin category. I have debated wheter or not to add Drew Estate at the front of it so its sits above to the Natural Blackout. I will try to remember to move it next revision. Thanks for the heads up though.

-Matt-


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> I have it listed as just "Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto" under the Zeppelin category. I have debated wheter or not to add Drew Estate at the front of it so its sits above to the Natural Blackout. I will try to remember to move it next revision. Thanks for the heads up though.
> 
> -Matt-


im dumb, i never could find waldo either...

i hear ya on adding Drews name... it raised automatic red flags though he is recovering nicley with the Natural and Chateau line.... have a good night brotha!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> It sounds like this cigar will be released some time this year. I bet RTDA time. When it is on sale somewhere it will make the list, and THANKS for the heads up.
> 
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,1629,00.html
> 
> Unfortunately I suspect these suckers will be even more expensive than the $25 charged for the 40th anni torp.


I bet there will be a $50 MSRP like the Millennium.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Didn't see this on the list:


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



bazookajoe said:


> Didn't see this on the list:


Thanks Joe! Time to update it again..

-Matt-


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New addition in *red*.

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we drool over
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Big Butt El Camaron
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Benigno Figurado
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2
Drew Estate Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #5, #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
*Gurkha Ancient Warrior Perfecto*
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
Joya De Havana Figurado #1, #2
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Miura Figurado No. 1
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Oneoff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Oneoff Perfectos
Oneoff Soberanos/Salomones#1
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we will never sniff let alone smoke
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Exquisito Perfecto Short
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomone
H. Upmann 2000 Torbusto
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Miura Reserva Selecta Salomon
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Payne-Mason Reserva Selecta Figuardo
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto (N, M)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that cause coveting
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #3, #4
Exquisito Perfecto Long
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing
Royal Jamaica Gold Park Lane

*I am hunting for pictures of or information on the following cigars:
Jose Seijas' Signature Series 2000 line. There are 2 figurados that could be perfectos. These are limited edition and available at a limited number of tobaccoists right now. If your B&M carries this line please take a look at them and report their shape.
Stig, still waiting to hear who makes that Figurado #900 you posted the picture of, thanks.
*


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Matt,

You want us to just update the list when we find them?

Looks like another Gurkha - *Gurkha Grand Age Perfecto *

Right now on CBID (http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=425067)

Cheers,

Billybarue


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> New addition in *red*.
> 
> :ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
> Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
> ...


I found your Sejas Sig 2000 Perfecto that arrived last month at Club Humidor in San Antonio. I had already purchased some Chisels and noticed it in the humi. I will buy one and post a review and at a little over $21 bones I think it is worth it.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



Papichulo said:


> I found your Sejas Sig 2000 Perfecto that arrived last month at Club Humidor in San Antonio. I had already purchased some Chisels and noticed it in the humi. I will buy one and post a review and at a little over $21 bones I think it is worth it.


Thanks Papichulo; are they zeppelin, bouquet, or nipple foot perfectos; and did they have one of them or both?

The Altadis web site lists these 2:
Seijas' Signature Perfecto Vintage 2002 48 x 6 1/2" 
Short Figurado 46 x 4 1/4"

The short figurado could just be a belicoso..


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> Thanks Papichulo; are they zeppelin, bouquet, or nipple foot perfectos; and did they have one of them or both?
> 
> The Altadis web site lists these 2:
> Seijas' Signature Perfecto Vintage 2002 48 x 6 1/2"
> ...


It was Seijas' Signature Perfecto Vintage 2002 48 x 6 1/2" with nipples on both ends. I was in a rush and all I could do was:dr as I looked into the glass humi.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New addition in *red*.

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we drool over
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Big Butt El Camaron
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Benigno Figurado
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2
Drew Estate Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #5, #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Ancient Warrior Perfecto
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
Joya De Havana Figurado #1, #2
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
*La Fontana Consigliere Part I, Part II, Part III*
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Miura Figurado No. 1
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Oneoff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Oneoff Perfectos
Oneoff Soberanos/Salomones#1
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we will never sniff let alone smoke
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Exquisito Perfecto Short
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomone
H. Upmann 2000 Torbusto
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Miura Reserva Selecta Salomon
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Payne-Mason Reserva Selecta Figuardo
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto (N, M)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that cause coveting
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #3, #4
Exquisito Perfecto Long
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing
Royal Jamaica Gold Park Lane

**New* I am going to add pictures of additions when available.*


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

You've gotta get the griffin's 12th anniversary on here.
If you can still find em, get them because they are amazing.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Great list. I will continue to follow to print the most complete. Those Chubby Tubo's are awesome.

Thanks TT:cb


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New addition in *red*.

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we drool over
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Big Butt El Camaron
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Benigno Figurado
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2
Drew Estate Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #5, #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Ancient Warrior Perfecto
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
Joya De Havana Figurado #1, #2
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Fontana Consigliere Part I, Part II, Part III
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Miura Figurado No. 1
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Oneoff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Oneoff Perfectos
Oneoff Soberanos/Salomones#1
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
*The Griffin's Special Edition XXII*
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we will never sniff let alone smoke
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Exquisito Perfecto Short
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomone
H. Upmann 2000 Torbusto
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Miura Reserva Selecta Salomon
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Payne-Mason Reserva Selecta Figuardo
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto (N, M)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that cause coveting
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #3, #4
Exquisito Perfecto Long
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing
Royal Jamaica Gold Park Lane

**New* I am going to add pictures of additions when available.*


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New addition in *red*.

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we drool over
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Big Butt El Camaron
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Benigno Figurado
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2
Drew Estate Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
EloGio Perfecto #5, #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Ancient Warrior Perfecto
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
*Gurkha Grand Age*
*Gurkha Royal Brigade*
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
Joya De Havana Figurado #1, #2
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Fontana Consigliere Part I, Part II, Part III
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Miura Figurado No. 1
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Oneoff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Oneoff Perfectos
Oneoff Soberanos/Salomones#1
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
The Griffin's Special Edition XXII
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we will never sniff let alone smoke
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Exquisito Perfecto Short
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomone
H. Upmann 2000 Torbusto
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Miura Reserva Selecta Salomon
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Payne-Mason Reserva Selecta Figuardo
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto (N, M)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that cause coveting
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #3, #4
Exquisito Perfecto Long
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing
Royal Jamaica Gold Park Lane


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Here's two more zeppelins:

La Herencia de Cuba Perfecto. Just smoked one. Good stick.
Drew Estate Natural Pimp Stick (eeewww, what a name!)


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



mostholycerebus said:


> Where does the Drew Estate Egg go?


Back up the duck's butt?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New addition in *red*.

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we drool over
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Big Butt El Camaron
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
*Camacho Scorpion*
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Benigno Figurado
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2
Drew Estate Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
Drew Estate Natural Pimp Stick
EloGio Perfecto #5, #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Ancient Warrior Perfecto
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Gurkha Grand Age
 Gurkha Royal Brigade
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
Joya De Havana Figurado #1, #2
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Fontana Consigliere Part I, Part II, Part III
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
*La Herencia De Cuba Perfecto (Black, La Herencia)*
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Miura Figurado No. 1
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Oneoff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Oneoff Perfectos
Oneoff Soberanos/Salomones#1
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
The Griffin's Special Edition XXII
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we will never sniff let alone smoke
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Exquisito Perfecto Short
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomone
H. Upmann 2000 Torbusto
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Miura Reserva Selecta Salomon
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Payne-Mason Reserva Selecta Figuardo
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto (N, M)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that cause coveting
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #3, #4
Exquisito Perfecto Long
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing
Royal Jamaica Gold Park Lane


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New addition in *red*.

_Adding several new perfectos today. Tabacalera Hatuey will debut at RTDA this weekend. They are a seed to box botique brand based in Cibao Valley, Dominican Republic._

:ss *Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we drool over
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (found some online still believe it or not)
Big Butt El Camaron
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho Scorpion
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 cigars in the box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold 10th Anniversary Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita (SMS) Spanish Market Selection Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Benigno Figurado
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2
Drew Estate Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
Drew Estate Natural Pimp Stick
EloGio Perfecto #5, #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Natural, Maduro, Rosado, Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Ancient Warrior Perfecto
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Gurkha Grand Age
 Gurkha Royal Brigade
*Hatuey Taco
Hatuey Turco (N,M)
Hatuey Yunquey
Hatuey Shorter*
 Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande (N,M)
Joya De Havana Figurado #1, #2
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold tubo
La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Fontana Consigliere Part I, Part II, Part III
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos (N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales (N, M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto (N,M)
La Herencia De Cuba Perfecto (Black, La Herencia)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Miura Figurado No. 1
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Oneoff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Oneoff Perfectos
Oneoff Soberanos/Salomones#1
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto (Cam, Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande (N, M, R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
The Griffin's Perfecto
The Griffin's Special Edition XXII
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

:ss *Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we will never sniff let alone smoke
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
Exquisito Perfecto Short
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomone
H. Upmann 2000 Torbusto
*Hatuey Salomon*
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Miura Reserva Selecta Salomon
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Payne-Mason Reserva Selecta Figuardo
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, Sun Grown)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (1990, 1992, 1999)
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto (N, M)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

:ss *Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that cause coveting
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #3, #4
Exquisito Perfecto Long
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing
Royal Jamaica Gold Park Lane


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

getting everyone hungry for a cigar


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

How about the San Martin perfectos from Peru?

See http://estore.websitepros.com/948953/Categories.bok?category=Perfecto's

I've been wanting to try a San Martin.


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

I like these guys:










They're on the list (but as LH Black).


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Sorry for the Threadjack Tx but ever notice the 
Perdomo Cuban Parejo
is niether Cuban or a Parejo, dopey name.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



emelbee said:


> How about the San Martin perfectos from Peru?
> See http://estore.websitepros.com/948953/Categories.bok?category=Perfecto's
> I've been wanting to try a San Martin.


Please let us know how they are when you do try them. Those are fine looking sticks! I will add them to the long list next time I update it..



Glacierman said:


> I like these guys:
> They're on the list (but as LH Black).


I listed both variates with the parentheses; I put (Black, La Herencia). I do the same thing when there are natural and maduro versions of a cigar but just put (N, M).. Since La Herencia went through the trouble of naming the two different wrapper version I figured I would put em both there. 

Those look *really* good BTW.:dr



kenstogie said:


> Sorry for the Threadjack Tx but ever notice the
> Perdomo Cuban Parejo
> is niether Cuban or a Parejo, dopey name.


Well there are 8 vitolas in the line; four are parejos and four are figurados. Stupid name though, I totally agree. :ss


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

The new Avo 787 will be released shortly ...

http://www.jackschwartz.com/wni.39/avo-787.aspx


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> Well there are 8 vitolas in the line; four are parejos and four are figurados. Stupid name though, I totally agree. :ss


I didn't know there were actual parejos too. I have a about 15 of them sitting on the bottom of my humi and they are all fat a$$ figurados. THere so big I just have never gotten around to smoking one. So they just sit there probably forever with the silly name. Great thread btw.


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



kenstogie said:


> Sorry for the Threadjack Tx but ever notice the
> Perdomo Cuban Parejo
> is niether Cuban or a Parejo, dopey name.


Maybe not cuban, but darn tasty!


----------



## dabryan (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

They recently released a non-tubo La Aurora Preferido Ecuador (ie not ltd emerald). I believe the sizes are Pref #1 #2 and robusto. Just a heads up.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Very informative!

Thanks.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

CI or Camacho has just hit us with the "Camacho 1962," Honduran puros(?) in criollo wrappers, five vitolas including a cute (4.5 x 50) zepp perfecto. Really good-lookin' stuff.

I had a robusto "right off the truck," and while I doubt it'll ever get all the way to a CAO criollo, being a bit light, it's almost where it's going already. Only a tad "green," but I think it'll be worth the wait, so the rest are sittin'.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



Glacierman said:


> I like these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just now saw these on this thread and am so glad they made the list. A buddy of mine went to Tampa and Roberto rolled him some cigars while he was there. We have been buying since then. I just have a few left and they are a really tasty cigar!:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

*Bravo TxMatt! What an outstanding list that you have put together. Ah, I think its just gonna take a while to smoke this one through...:cb*


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Outstanding list Matt! My new list of smokes to try.

Rick


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Great list, thanks for putting this together!

You have the CAO Gold 10th Anni. on the list already but that is going to be in their standard line now. They dropped the 10th Anni. title and it's just the CAO Gold Perfecto now. It's still a 6X60 Zeppelin and is still in boxes of 10. Price point is still the same as well.

The RP Edge line now has a 6X60 Zeppelin Perfecto as well. It comes in both the Corojo and Maduro and is in boxes of 20. It appears to be a Cigars Interantional and Cigar.com exclusive and this version appears to be unbanded.


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

EO Brands 601 Green Label Oscuro La Punta Perfecto.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

El Primer Mundo has a new perfecto out with a nice reddish, rosado wrapper. A good smoke. :ss


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

*Thanks for the list Matt! Great work, now only one question; how long did it take you to smoke all of those cigars? :r*


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Not sure if this one is on the list. It is a big time favorite of mine though.

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Petite Perfecto


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

New additions in *red*
*
Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we drool over
Avo Domaine #20
Avo LE 22 (online still believe it or not)
*Avo 787 Perfecto*
Big Butt El Camaron
*Camacho 1962 Perfecto*
Camacho Corojo 07/05
Camacho Corojo 11/18
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Camacho Scorpion
Camacho SLR Perfecto #1, #2
CAO Artistry of Champions - Brazilia vs. Italia Collection (3 of 5 in box Brazilia, Bratalia, Italia)
CAO Gold Perfecto
CAO Odyssey
Carlos Toraño Signature Perfecto
Cibao Perfecto
Cosmo FBT
Cuba Aliados Zeppelin
Cubita SMS Gran Cubita
Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande
Davidoff Diademas Finas
Davidoff Special Series Short Perfecto
Don Benigno Figurado
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #1, #2
Drew Estate Chateau Real Gran Cru Perfecto
Drew Estate Natural Blackout
Drew Estate Natural Pimp Stick
EloGio Perfecto #5, #6
Flor de Camaguey Figurado #1, #2, #3 (Nat,Mad,Rosado,Corojo 98)
Fonseca Don Anteros
Garo Nouveau Jazz
Gurkha Ancient Warrior Perfecto
Gurkha Centurian Double-X
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
Gurkha Master's Select #1, #2, #3
Gurkha Grand Age
 Gurkha Royal Brigade
Hatuey Taco
Hatuey Turco (N,M)
Hatuey Yunquey
Hatuey Shorter
 Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Perfecto Grande(N,M)
Joya De Havana Figurado #1, #2
La Aurora Preferido Cameroon #1, #2, #3, Platinum Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1, #2, Sapphire Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Corojo #2, Gold Tubo
La Aurora Preferido Ecuador #1, #2, Emerald Tubo 
La Aurora Preferido Maduro #1, #2, #3, Ruby Tubo
La Fontana Consigliere Part I, Part II, Part III
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Selectos de Lujos(N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias(N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales(N,M)
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Regalias Perfecto(N,M)
La Herencia De Cuba Perfecto(Black, La Herencia)
La Perla Habana Maduro Perfecto
Licenciados Cameroon Invencible
Matasa 30th Anniversary Perfecto
Miura Figurado No 1
Muniemaker Perfecto 100
Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Perfecto
Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto
Oneoff Anarchy Short Perfecto
Oneoff Perfectos
Oneoff Soberanos/Salomones#1
Partagas Series S EXQUISITO
Partagas Series S Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Torfecto(Cam,Mad)
Perdomo Cuban Parejo Perfecto Grande(N,M,R)
Perdomo Yellow Jacket Black Hornet
*San Martin Perfectos*
The Griffin's Perfecto
The Griffin's Special Edition XXII
Topper Old Fashioned (Extra Oscuro)
Vega Talanga Corojo Oscuro

*Bouquet Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge near the foot
Adan y Eva Figurado #1, #2, #3
Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 100-F
Antico Cubano Magnifico
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that we will never even sniff
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Avo Domaine #50
Biarritz Grand Prix, Perfecto Short
Camacho Corojo Diadema
Casa Blanca Obsequio (N,M)
Cosmo Fancy Tales
Cusano Xclusivo Diadamis
Diamond Crown Figurado #6
Don Kiki Brown Label Botella
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) Figurado 1973
Don Pepin Serie JJ Salomon
* EO Brands 601 Green Label Oscuro La Punta Perfecto* (guessing pls tell me shape!)
Exquisito Perfecto Short
Garo Los Lectores Salomon
Garo X Aniversario Salomon
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomone
H. Upmann 2000 Torbusto
Hatuey Salomon
Holt's Diademas
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Perfecto
La Caya Figurado
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet
La Flor Dominicana El Jocko Perfecto #1, #2
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
Macanudo Diplomat
Miura Reserva Selecta Salomon
Oliva Serie G Figurado
Oliva Serie G Special G
Oliveros Gran Reserva Perfecto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Salomon
Partagas Serie S Esplendido
Payne-Mason Reserva Selecta Figuardo
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon
Perdomo Reserve Champagne F
Perdomo Reserve F (Champagne, Cam, Mad, SG)
Punch Champion
Punch Grand Cru Punchito
Puros Indios Gran Victoria
Red Lion Figurado
Rocky Patel Vintage Perfecto (90,92,99)
* Rocky Patel Sun Grown Petite Perfecto
** Rocky Patel* *Edge Perfecto*
Tatuaje RC184, RC223
Te Amo Anniversario Perfecto (N,M)
Troya Cameroon #36
Vegas De Fonseca Vegas #10
Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial
Zino Platinum Scepter Bullet
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby, Chubby Tubo

*Nipple Foot Perfecto* - Only the foot of the vitola is significantly tapered.
Aristoff Perfecto, Perfecto Minor, Perfecto Extra
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature
Arturo Fuente Cigars pictured on vitolas.net that cause coveting
Ashton Cabinet Selection #1, #2, #3, #10
Astral Perfecto Maduro
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Perfecto
Carlos Toraño Nicaragua Selection Perfecto
Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto #3, #4
Exquisito Perfecto Long
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans Perfecto
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Gourmet Figurado
Montecruz Negra Cubana Obsequio
Montecruz Negra Cubana Wild Thing
Royal Jamaica Gold Park Lane


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

I had to remove spacing and punctuation to get under the character limit on that latest post. It looks like I may have to break it into separate posts by shape soon. Thanks to all who have provided me information to update the list with..


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

The Camacho 1962. Smallest size 3 1/2 inch is a perfecto. The first one I had was nasty. I'm hoping that if it sits a little the second one will be better.

DG


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*



txmatt said:


> New additions in *red*
> *
> Zeppelin Perfecto* - head and foot tapered with largest Ring Gauge in the middle
> Alec Bradley Figurado Reserve 200-F
> ...


That's the right category Matt.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Gentlemen,

I apologize for the thread jack, but this seems to be the home of the Perfecto whores 

I bought a bunch and have deceided that this is not my favorite cigar to smoke. So:

A) If you like Perfectos and
B) you like Gurkhas

Maybe we can work out a trade. I'm at work so the count and types are unknown. I'll trade stick for stick (anything but CAO) or what ever you feel is fair. I'd rather someone have them that will enjoy them. Otherwise they'll just end up in bombs.

BTW, awesome work on that list.

R/
Michael


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

I have not updated this list for some time, please look over the list and plese help me add perfectos that are not listed.

I also added a split proposal thread here. If you are a perfecto whore or Fuente whore you might want to get in on it.

Thanks,
-Matt-


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

wheres the padron 80th?


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

Just a friendly bump. I had been thinking about this for awhile and finally did a search. So, just in case anybody else had been wondering the same thing :ss Also, any updates to the list from anybody?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: TXMatt's Ultimate Perfecto Whore List*

La Tradicion Cubana Chulo 5 x 54 Perfecto Natural

La Tradicion Cubana Chulo 5 x 54 Perfecto Maduro


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The title of this thread got all screwy :crazy:

EDIT: Never mind, looks okay now.


----------

